# Star Granite



## azsbak

Qu'est-ce que c'est "Star granite" en français?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Qu'est-ce que c'est en anglais ? 

_Bienvenue au forum, Azsbak !_


----------



## azsbak

"star granite"
et merci


----------



## bloomiegirl

Right! What is star granite? Never heard of it. Can you explain it in English, please.


----------



## Aoyama

Star Granite semble être le nom d'une entreprise de stèles funéraires (en français "marbrerie") :
http://www.stargranite.com/


----------



## azsbak

bloomiegirl said:


> Right! What is star granite? Never heard of it. Can you explain it in English, please.


 
Its granit with little bits of shiny metal inside which look like little stars. thus giving it the name "star granite"
 I was wondering if there was a french equivalent?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Hello Aoyama, originally I thought Azsbak meant this one or this one.  
It seems Azsbak really means this one, but the images are poor quality (and this particular website is quite annoying). 
Pesky when there's no context, isn't it?


----------



## azsbak

who's he?
anyway if u want context its "the worktops are made of star granite"


----------



## bloomiegirl

azsbak said:


> who's he?
> anyway if u want context its "the worktops are made of star granite"


----------



## azsbak

bloomiegirl said:


> Hello Aoyama, originally I thought he meant this one or this one.
> It seems he really means this one, but the images are poor quality (and this particular website is quite annoying).
> Pesky when there's no context, isn't it?


 
the "he" in this comment??


----------



## bloomiegirl

azsbak said:


> the "he" in this comment??



That would be you! Sorry about that; I'll go and change it now.


----------



## azsbak

i'm a girl
je suis une fille


----------



## bloomiegirl

azsbak said:


> i'm a girl
> je suis une fille



Oops, sorry again.   (But how would I know? )


----------



## Aoyama

I had seen the same site as BG.
As to star granite, I would not loose sleep over it, and render it simply by :* granite étoilé* , whatever that can be. Must be great in a bathroom.


> i'm a girl
> je suis une fille


please to meet you and happy to know that, but that doesn't/didn't show ...



> use they if you*'re* not sure


do you like the _pluriel de majesté_ ? My guess is you're too young for that .


----------



## azsbak

use they if your not sure


----------



## bloomiegirl

azsbak said:


> use they if you*'*r*e* not sure



There's more than one of you? 

Just kidding.  But I would suggest that you use apostrophes, correct spelling and not SMS, since some people use this forum to help them with their study of English.


----------



## azsbak

no you can also say "they" if you are unsure of their gender


----------



## azsbak

yes sorry i forgot to say "you're"
hope you did not get offended by my awful grammar


----------



## azsbak

Aoyama said:


> I had seen the same site as BG.
> As to star granite, I would not loose sleep over it, and render it simply by :* granite étoilé* , whatever that can be. Must be great in a bathroom.
> 
> please to meet you and happy to know that, but that doesn't/didn't show ...
> 
> 
> do you like the _pluriel de majesté_ ? My guess is you're too young for that .


 
_pluriel de majesté?????????_


----------



## azsbak

or you could have just said "Azsbak"


----------



## Aoyama

By the way, I forgot to mention :
there is a fine difference in French between *granit *and *granite -*same pronounciation (that I probably couldn't explain right). Check a good dictionary. Probably here, it's *granit étoilé*.
See here (and elsewhere) :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granite#Diff.C3.A9rence_entre_granite_et_granit 
in fact it's *granite étoilé* .


----------



## azsbak

Aoyama said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention :
> there is a fine difference in French between *granit *and *granite* (that I probably couldn't explain right). Check a good dictionary. Probably here, it's *granit étoilé*.


 
ok thanks


----------



## bloomiegirl

azsbak said:


> no you can also say "they" if you are unsure of their gender


Not in my grammar book, you can't.   "They" is still plural... but we're getting off-topic here.


----------



## azsbak

bloomiegirl said:


> Not in my grammar book, you can't.


 
you did not mention that you had a grammar book.
In England you can say "they"
I just thought it was the same everywhere.
Oh well


----------



## Aoyama

Le _pluriel de majesté_ (put in use by Louis XIV) was when the king used "we" instead of "I". I don't know if Ils was used ...


----------



## Pohoda

Oula on dérive beaucoup du sujet là. Bloomiegirl s'est trompé, elle ne savait pas, tu t'en remettras azsbak...

Pour revenir au sujet, le granit est une matière qui peut être faite à partir de granite (la roche) mais aussi de gneiss, grès, calcaires, etc ...
Il s'agit donc bien dans cette phrase de *granit*.


----------



## azsbak

Pohoda said:


> Oula on dérive beaucoup du sujet là. Bloomiegirl s'est trompé, elle ne savait pas, tu t'en remettras azsbak...
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet, le granit est une matière qui peut être faite à partir de granite (la roche) mais aussi de gneiss, grès, calcaires, etc ...
> Il s'agit donc bien dans cette phrase de *granit*.


 
translation??? s'il vous plait?


----------



## Pohoda

We're getting off-topic. Bloomiegirl made a mistake, she didn't know, you'll get over it i'm sure ...

To come back in the topic, granit is a matter made from granite (the rock) but also from some others rocks like limestone.
So in your phrase, it's definitely granit (without e)


----------



## azsbak

thanks
yes i will try to get over it.
it may take time :'(


----------

